# Fritzbox Problem! Verbindung da Internet aber nicht



## redbull320 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo User....

ich habe seit 3 tagen ein problem mit dem internet über w-LAN,

und zwar mein Vater hat die "1&1 Fritz box surf & Phone N",
das Problem ist das ich vor 2 Tage noch ganz normal das i-net nutzen konntesteht dort ganznormal das eine Verbindung steht, also "Verbindung hergestellt" (alles wie immer)

Aber ich bekomme keine i-net Verbindung sprich es wird keine i-net Seite geöffnet.

Das Internet am PC meines Vaters über den alle Einstellungen gemachtwerden, bei dem der router steht, fukts alles normal...

normal ist ja auch (wenn man in der Taskleiste auf das internet-symbol klickt) das in paar Minuten mehrere tausend "Pakete" gesendet werden bei mir sind es aber nur ca. 100...


BITTE BITTE helft mir weiter mit dem Problem
wie kann ich es beheben??


Danke für antworten 

mit freundlichen grüßen 

redbull


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*

mit antivir nicht...mit zone-alarm? denke auch nicht...du brauchst doch zone alarm nur mal austellen dann weist du es...wie weit ist der Abstand zur box, könnte die Sendeleistung nicht ausreichen?


----------



## Mayday21 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*

Sehr wirr Dein Text. Und wegen inkorrekter Groß-/Kleinschreibung sowie Syntax schwer zu lesen.

Ist denn die Netzwerkverbindung Deines Rechners hergestellt?
Hast Du eine IP-Adresse im gleichen Bereich wie der Router?
Werden in der Statusübersicht dieser Netzwerkverbindung gesendete und empfangene Pakete angezeigt (>0)?
Hast Du Zugriff auf Netzwerkressourcen (Drucker, Netzlaufwerke etc.)? Hierzu mal einen ping auf den Router absetzen.


----------



## emmaspapa (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*

Gab es nicht Probleme wenn die beiden Programme zusammen unter Vista 64bit genutzt wurden!?


----------



## Sven0815 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*

sofern das mit der Inkompatiblität geklärt ist und das Problem weiterhin besteht:
- kommst du auf die FritzBox, wenn du "fritz.box" (natürlich ohne ") in die Browseradressleiste schreibst? Wenn nein -> Start - Ausführen - "CMD" reinschreiben, in die DosBox dann "ping" und die Adresse des Rechners deines Vaters reinschreiben (findest du in der Fritzbox-Oberfläche unter Übersicht -> Netzwerkgeräte. Da sollte dein Rechner btw unter WLAN dann auch aufgeführt sein, mit grüner Lampe und Signalqualität und so) sollte dann ca so aussehen: "ping 192.168.178.XX" ich tipp am Ende auf die 20 aber das kommt drauf an welche Geräte wann das erste mal in der Fritzbox auftauchten und ob ihr was umgestellt habt. Dann hier schreiben ob Zeitüberschreitung kam oder ne Antwort.
- kommst du nur nicht mim Browser online? Funktionieren ICQ/Spiele usw?
- hat die FritzBox die neueste Firmware drauf? (FritzboxOberfläche: Einstellungen -> System -> Firmwareupdate -> dann rechts neue Firmware suchen und ggf installieren)
- was hast du in den letzten Tagen an deinem Rechner verändert (Hard- oder Software)

was bei mir generell nie verkehrt war: FritzBox paar sekunden vom Stromnetz trennen damit die neu bootet, die Einstellungen bleiben erhalten. 
Am besten vorher alle Rechner die mit im Netz sind Herunterfahren und erst hochfahren wenn die FritzBox wieder fertig gebootet ist, also die Lampen nicht mehr blinken. Manchmal verhaspelt die sich mit der IPAdressvergabe oder so, hatt ich am Laptop auch schon, damit gings dann wieder.


----------



## redbull320 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*

THX für die antworten  

wenn ich das mache was sven gesagt hat ann steht da:

Zeitüberschreitung der antforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der antforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der antforderung.

Pakete: Gesendet = 3, Empfangen = 0 Verloren = 3 (100% Verlust)

Steckerrausziehen funkts auch net

Die siknalstärke ist auf 100%

ICQ und so fukts auch nicht  o.O



Mit dem update und so, muss ich noch warten da mein vater da n passwort reingemacht hat   -.-




MFG
redbull


----------



## Sven0815 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*

kannst denn die fritzbox anpingen? also 
start-> ausführen -> cmd -> ping 192.168.178.1 
sofern ihr die IP net von Hand geändert habt


----------



## emmaspapa (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*

Ist in der Box evtl. die falsche Frequenz eingestellt!? Wenn Deine Rechner mit einer höheren als die in der Box eingestellte sendet, dann kommt es schon mal zu solchen Problemen.


----------



## Sven0815 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ist in der Box evtl. die falsche Frequenz eingestellt!? Wenn Deine Rechner mit einer höheren als die in der Box eingestellte sendet, dann kommt es schon mal zu solchen Problemen.



Die 1&1-Box sendet nur bei 2,4GhZ



> WLAN-Verbindung: WLAN-Funkmodul nach IEEE 802.11b oder g


----------



## emmaspapa (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frizbox problem! verbindung da internet aber nicht*



Sven0815 schrieb:


> Die 1&1-Box sendet nur bei 2,4GhZ



Ich meinte b/g/n usw. . Die Mac-Adresse ist auch gespeichert!?


----------

